# Well, I bought/picked up my first firearm 4 days ago .



## baconmakesitbetter (Jan 10, 2013)

First of all, I want to say thanks to all the people here for posting such useful info. It helped me a lot in my decision. And I'm not just talking about you guys who responded directly to my questions, but to everyone here. Because for the last couple of weeks I've been reading this forum like a blind man who just got his eyesight back.

So once again, thanks.

Anyway, I got a Smith & Wesson SD40 VE. 

What have I done so far? Well, I've been practicing stripping and reassembling it and to my surprise, I've gotten pretty adept at it. 

Now here's my question(LOL you knew it was coming):

Should my first class be a gun safety class, shooting class, concealed class, home defense class, etc?

I know that eventually, I want to be licensed to carry a concealed weapon in Florida.

Thanks.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Most of the time is a basic shooting class they cover firearms safety. In fact all of the classes that I have been to talk about it, so a basic gun safety class is not necessary. If I were you I would take the conceal carry class (they will cover safety) Get your permit, then move on to some shooting classes. Sometimes the high speed classes require that you have your conceal carry to attend....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It sounds as if you're willing to pay for one or all of the classes you mentioned. Education is a good thing, especially when it comes to firearms. 

I'd go with a safety class first. Get the basics down and go from there. Matter-of-fact, if you're willing to take all the classes you listed, you seem to have them in a pretty good order. 

You sound like you're gonna be a responsible gun owner, and for that, I applaud you. :smt038


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, it does sound like you have them in order.......but if you have to do a qualifying shoot in your state, you might either want to take a shooting/safety class first, or practice a bit beforehand.


----------



## baconmakesitbetter (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info, everyone. I plan on taking each class as finances allow.

I'm glad to hear that a shooting course may teach basic gun safety as well, because let's be honest--I wanna fire this puppy! LOL

But seriously, I want to really know this firearm backwards and forwards. That's why getting trained by someone in the know is pretty high on my agenda.

Hey, I'm a noobie, what can I say?

Thanks again for the input!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good choice on your firearm and most shooing courses will cover basic safety...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

and after your shooing course you will be prepared to scare off intruders....a shooting course will however; be more valuable


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

baconmakesitbetter said:


> Thanks for the info, everyone. I plan on taking each class as finances allow.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that a shooting course may teach basic gun safety as well, because let's be honest--I wanna fire this puppy! LOL
> 
> ...


Everyone was a noob at some point or another. :mrgreen:


----------

